# Hi from France (:



## inezaxelle (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey, i'm called Ines Axelle, and i'm 17 years old. I live in France, next to Paris to be precise. 
I've been riding now for 10 years, I have 2 horses:
Capeflower, 7 years old, bay.
and my favorite, L'athlete de Sissart, he's 9 years old, grey even if he's getting more and more white! hahaha.
I'm actually showing the both of them in juming.

I got registered on this forum, because I wanted to meet people and share my passion for horses.

Don't pay attention to my english mistakes. Merci! hahaha

looking forward to talking to you guys!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome!! You will learn so much on here, and dont be afraid to post lots of pictures of your horses!! they sound really nice!


----------



## inezaxelle (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you! i'll, I promise hahaha!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

My daughter-in-law, Noemie, is from Nancy. We flew over to your country for the wedding 3 years ago and enjoyed our stay in Paris and Nancy very much.


----------



## inezaxelle (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh thank you, I've already been to nancy, it's a lovely place!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint mares in North Carolina.

My mother was from Paris, and I visited my uncle, aunt, and cousins many times when I was young.


----------



## inezaxelle (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks,
that's awaesome 
You're from NC?! I went to Raleigh once!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

inezaxelle said:


> thanks,
> that's awaesome
> You're from NC?! I went to Raleigh once!


It's a small world 

Yes, we're in the country about 35 miles west of Raleigh in an area that has many farms, horse ranches, and stables.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome! I'm justa old ******* from Tennessee, so France is like...a big deal.

Anywho, I am taking French this year, so maybe later on I will be able to speak a few French words, and we even go to Paris at the end of the course!

I can't wait to see pictures of your horses. They sound like they are pretty awesome. =]


----------



## inezaxelle (Jul 21, 2009)

PaintHorseMares said:


> It's a small world
> 
> Yes, we're in the country about 35 miles west of Raleigh in an area that has many farms, horse ranches, and stables.


 Good to know! 


thanks Tennessee! If you're going to Paris someday, just tell me, maybe i'll be able to meet you there if we get to know each other better!
Imma take pictures of my guys today. i'll post them later!


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenue. Je suis américaine mais j'habite en suisse.

Great place to practice your English and make new friends. Your English, BTW, is great!


----------



## inezaxelle (Jul 21, 2009)

merci 

Suisse = Federer ! woot 
thanks, I try to practice my english as much as I can! And you guys, don't hesitate to correct my english if I'm wrong.


----------



## Hagane (May 17, 2009)

Hello 
I'd like to know do you have many percherons around in France?


----------

